# So I finally got my double critter nation in the mail....



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

My fiance and I put it together.. several pieces were bent so we had to bend them in order to put them in the proper place. The box it was in looked like someone urinated on it and it has gashes in it like it was attacked by an extinct short-faced bear. 
We got it all put together and we were placing the plastic pans in when we noticed the top pan for the second level is terribly warped to the point where it cannot be used and it has a huge crack in it and a piece of the plastic has broken off and is not with the cage.

Now I have a giant double critter nation cage sitting in my living room and I'm not sure what to do with it since only the bottom half is is good enough for my rats to live in. :s

I contacted wayfair online and requested a replacement piece, but I'm not sure how long it will take for them to view my request.. I tried calling them but they're closed today.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

The exact same thing happened to me. It was so disappointing to set the cage up for the first time and find the pan was cracked. I called them right away and they sent me a replacement one...i think I got it in about a week, but I live in canada so it had to ship over the border. I would just let your rats live in the bottom part until you can get a replacement pan. I know its disappointing, but once you get everything set up right you will be happy with the critter nation; at least I am. 
Good luck!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

So they'll send me the replacement pan without me having to send the cage back? That's a relief.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, I read many reviews before getting mine and 40% of them said parts of the cage came damaged. However once contacting the company they got new/doors with in a week. I dont know why they dont add some padding to the box. Its over a 100lbs! Of course the UPS man is gonna drop it. I was lucky and only my top pan was slightly warped.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, I'd be very disappointed! I'm glad my single story CN came without any damages, it'd be such a bother having to sit around waiting for them to get back to you and send you your stuff again. Sorry you're having to deal with that!


----------



## tim10cc (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got into caring for pet rats and so far its been a great experience. I have 5 of them, some dumbo eared so double rex. I wanted to get the double critter nation as well.

Is there other deluxe cages out there. The warped pans and poor shipping conditions scare me.

Tim


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, if you can put up with possibly having to wait for new pans to be mailed and having to bend some parts to make it fit correctly then I'd totally suggest the double critter nation.

Currently I have my three girls in the bottom part and I love it. I feel so much closer to them (since the cage is right beside my side of the bed... they stole my comforter from me the other night and started chewing on it Dx ...but it was funny. ) and it is much easier to interact with them in their cage now. In their old cage I couldn't interact with them much at all with them being actually IN their cage... which sometimes I like to do so that I can play with them with their toys that can't leave the cage.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

40% is way to high. Is there another source for the double critter nation cage? I am also looking for a cage, but the stories about shipping and damage are unacceptable to me. Customer service seems to be good, but packing and shipping seems to be lacking.


----------



## mjh410 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the website is petstreetmall dot com. They were the cheapest I was able to find and free shipping, although cheap and free shipping doesn't always equal better.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Wayfair is cheaper than that and shipping is free. I got mine for $200 because I also used a coupon along with the 20% discount. Shipping is free, and it ships through UPS. From what I've heard you'll get it a bit bent up no matter where you order from. At least wayfair was really understanding and they're going to mail me the pan that I need.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my CN on sale with free shipping through Wayfair, it did not arrive with any dents/bending/cracks.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow that stinks! When I ordered my double FN from Ferret.com it arrived in perfect condition, no bent panels or anything!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Perhaps the cheap and free shipping is the problem? It sounds like people are getting what they pay for. I would rather spend a bit more money and get the cage undamaged. That's just me though. I really like the look of the double critter nation cage and will eventually get one. My rats are outgrowing their aquarium.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

marcp1956 said:


> Perhaps the cheap and free shipping is the problem? It sounds like people are getting what they pay for. I would rather spend a bit more money and get the cage undamaged. That's just me though. I really like the look of the double critter nation cage and will eventually get one. My rats are outgrowing their aquarium.


Well...at the lovely price tag of $73 for shipping you could go with overnight. 2-day is $22 more but it probably goes through the same bangs and bumps only at a faster pace. If you've got them in just an aquarium, you should probably get that cage sooner than later...


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Free shipping has nothing to do with it. Its shipping period. It just means you paid less. There are several people here that said they got theirs without any damages, and even one person who ordered from wayfair also. Wayfair offers free shipping on items over a certain amount. I recieved my cage in two days for free so I consider that pretty good.

Rats are the only rodent that doesn't do well in aquariums unless you clean it daily. :s Plus rats have so much fun climbing the sides of a cage.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

When I got my DFN I was so happy that nothing was bent! The top pan has a cracked corner, but I just duct taped it and covered with fleece... Why is it always the top pan that's busted?


----------

